
Bolivia rejects 'offensive' chicken donation from Bill Gates - neverminder
http://www.theverge.com/2016/6/16/11952200/bill-gates-bolivia-chickens-refused
======
PaulHoule
I think you are better off with chickens even if you don't live in extreme
poverty...

[http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-551038633-gallinas-p...](http://articulo.mercadolibre.com.mx/MLM-551038633-gallinas-
ponedoras-todo-el-ano-_JM)

